# Green Union Flask



## wcubed (Oct 21, 2019)

This is another one from my grandmothers collection that I inherited.  She wasn't big into bottles, but she was a whiz when it came to collecting antiques in general.

I managed to snap a few pictures of it on the porch before the sun went down.  I really need to work on my bottle photography skills, I think.

Anyway, I've read on here that these can go for big money?  What do you think about this one?


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2019)

Good looking flask.  That color does the trick.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 21, 2019)

That is a really nice bottle. I still don't have any of those. If you are serious about getting batter at bottle photography you will need an actual camera. Cell phone pics that that fog and glare to them.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2019)

I think these bottles are Common, I got a few different ones & seen many others, most only get around $50 & some $100+.  BUT, Most are Aqua. Oddball colors can make a big difference. yours is a real light green, if it was a even darker green or more green then I'm sure it would get even more, Not sure how much more such a light green would get over aqua. Lots of droopy glass around top, never seen one with that much of a mess around top, BUT, some people like that. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd be ecstatic to have a bottle like that in my collection. That color and top are great.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah they are not rare, but that drippy lip is COOL!


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Beautiful bottle!  How is the condition?


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Yours doesn't look to be quart size but I found one that went to auction with a crack that sold for $200.

http://www.rtam.com/americanbottle_48/cgi-bin/SHOWITEM.CGI


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 31, 2019)

Well that didn't work but search Union Flask and you will see it:

https://www.americanbottle.com/auction/past-auctions/


----------



## wcubed (Nov 1, 2019)

jagee44 said:


> Beautiful bottle!  How is the condition?



No cracks or chips.  Other than that, I wouldn't know much about grading a bottle.

It's smaller than the quart.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2019)

wcubed said:


> No cracks or chips.  Other than that, I wouldn't know much about grading a bottle.
> 
> It's smaller than the quart.



You'd want to look for things like any haze (doesn't appear to have any staining), open bubbles, high-point wear.  Although you mentioned there are no chips, feel of the bottle all over, especially top, base edges, embossing, etc. for any roughness which might be small flakes/chips or open bubbles.  It's amazing how little spots of damage can hide from the eyes, mine at least.

Don't have much to judge from but it looks like a half-pint.

Really nice looking flask.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 2, 2019)

Looked at the charts and I'm pretty sure yours is a GXII-33.


----------



## wcubed (Nov 3, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Looked at the charts and I'm pretty sure yours is a GXII-33.



Thank you.  I'm not even sure what that means.

Had to google it. Manufacturer of the bottle?

Found this auction result while googling it.

https://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/105/view/?lot=77


----------



## wcubed (Nov 3, 2019)

jagee44 said:


> Beautiful bottle!  How is the condition?



Here are some hopefully better pictures.

4 closed bubbles, 3 on the right shoulder with the biggest one looking like it goes up into the neck (it's possible the one which is lower than the others and really just above the stars is slightly open on the inside of the bottle but I have no way to tell), and one on the left shoulder above the stars, and one closed bubble below a wing.





Then there appears to be a v shaped open bubble on the inside of the neck (as evidenced by a little storage grime in the crevices)



I can't see any other condition issues.


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 5, 2019)

None of those appear to me to be condition issues.   In the fussy world of higher end bottles open bubbles on the outside of the bottle are now considered a defect, despite the fact that the dude who blew the bottle clearly felt they passed quality control.    And that color is definitely better than a $200 bottle.    Nice green.    can you confirm if it's pint or half pint?   My experience (I mostly collect inks so use salt shaker here) is that the half pints are rarer and therefore worth more than the pints.   My guess with that color is that you are looking at value of $400 or more, but again not my area of collecting.   Put that up on ebay and someone looking to make a color run is going to want that light but distinct green very badly.  Get two bidding and it could go much higher.   

Jim G


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 5, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Looked at the charts and I'm pretty sure yours is a GXII-33.



That would be the McKearin and Wilson system of classifying flasks.   GXII is that particular style of Union flask, and 33 is the specific type that matches.    Look for American Bottles and Flasks by McKearin and Wilson and you will find the tables that classify different flasks by form.    If you are going to collect the book is an absolute bible of American bottle blowing history that you should own.   

Jim G​


----------



## sandchip (Nov 5, 2019)

The 33 is listed as a half-pint.  Don't have my charts with me right now, but I don't recall seeing another listing in the Clasped Hands that had the weird shaped little shield near the bottom on the eagle side.


----------



## wcubed (Nov 5, 2019)

saratogadriver said:


> None of those appear to me to be condition issues.   In the fussy world of higher end bottles open bubbles on the outside of the bottle are now considered a defect, despite the fact that the dude who blew the bottle clearly felt they passed quality control.    And that color is definitely better than a $200 bottle.    Nice green.    can you confirm if it's pint or half pint?   My experience (I mostly collect inks so use salt shaker here) is that the half pints are rarer and therefore worth more than the pints.   My guess with that color is that you are looking at value of $400 or more, but again not my area of collecting.   Put that up on ebay and someone looking to make a color run is going to want that light but distinct green very badly.  Get two bidding and it could go much higher.
> 
> Jim G



Yes, it is a half pint.


----------

